# Scarborough Sat 1st



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Planning to launch at Shield st. around 5ish. Anyone ineresed? Sorry it's short notice.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh shit!....I'd better get moving


----------

